# الاسيتون



## كوديمي (14 مارس 2008)

ماهو الاسيتون وماذا يستخدم


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (14 مارس 2008)

_الاسيتون استخدامته كثير ه منها لازاله الاصباغ وفي الصناعه النفطيه في عزل بعض انواع الشمع البارفيني عن الزيت_


----------



## zak13 (26 يناير 2009)

*كيف يمكن تحضير الاسيتون*

عفوا 
اريد طريقه لتحضير الاسيتون وخاصة اذا كانت من الاستيلين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نجمة السماء (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا الموقع يحتوي على مشروع كامل عن الاسيتون ويحتوي على مخطط وطريقة الانتاج وموازنة المادة وموازنة الطاقة والتصميم وغيرها

هنـــــــــــــــا
http://www.che.cemr.wvu.edu/publications/projects/


----------



## العجمىى (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abue tycer (22 مارس 2010)

*data about aceton*

Sales specification
Acetone​

Chemical name ​2-Propanone

CAS number ​
67-64-1

Index number ​
606-001-00-8

EEC number ​
200-662-2

Molecular formula ​
C3H6O

Relative molecular weight ​
58.08

Product code ​
2110

Description ​
Acetone of 99.90 % mass purity

Specifications
Properties Units Limits Test Methods
ASTM ISO Other
Appearance
Clear and free
from suspended
matter
D4176
Visual
Colour Pt-Co 5 max D1209 6271
Acidity as CH​
3COOH mg/kg 20 max D1613 2887

Water mass % 0.30 max D1364 760
Acetone (dry basis) mass % 99.90 min GC
Methanol and ethanol mg/kg 200 max GC
DAA mg/kg 120 max GC
Benzene mg/kg 0.8 max GC
MEK mg/kg 20 max GC
Further properties
Typical values
Miscibility with water No opalescence D1722 1388-6
Density at 20 º C g/ml 0.789-0.792 D4052 12185
1
Distillation at 101.3
kPa:
Initial boiling point
Dry point
°​
C

°​
C

55.8
56.6
D1078 918
Residue on
evaporation
mg/kg 10 D1353 759
Permanganate test at
25 ​
°C

minutes 120 D1363 1388-12
(Revision 4: January 2006)
Uses
As a solvent in the following applications:
Lacquers, lacquer thinners, liquid printing inks, nail polish removers, in the filling of acetylene
cylinders, polyester resins, bituminous paints, PVC cloth manufacture,
polyurethane, adhesives and explosives.
A raw material for the manufacture of:
Methyl iso-butyl ketone, di-acetone alcohol, hexylene glycol, methyl methacrylate
and fine chemicals.
The Sales Specification values are continuously checked, documented and stored within the
scope of quality assurance.
Further properties are of an informational nature only and are not checked regularly. If the
Sales Specifications are complied with, it can generally be assumed that all further properties
and typical data conform to the values given.
Claims
Acetone complies with the current European, British and United States Pharmacopoeias’
requirements
Disclaimers
Because of the nature of our manufacturing processes, our products do not contain any
plant and animal products.
It is the responsibility of our customers to determine that their use of our product(s) is safe,
lawful and technically suitable in their intended applications. Because of possible changes in
law and regulations, as well as possible changes in our products, we cannot guarantee that
the status of this product will remain unchanged. We, therefore, recommend that customers
continuing to use our products verify their status periodically.
2
​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم ابو تيسير جزاك الله خيرا


----------

